
Pandora's Vox: On community in cyberspace (1994) - panic
https://gist.github.com/kolber/2131643
======
neonate
The author's sister wrote this reminiscence about her in 2008:
[http://alphavilleherald.com/2010/04/zero-dark-thirty-the-
las...](http://alphavilleherald.com/2010/04/zero-dark-thirty-the-last-days-of-
carmen-hermosillo.html).

------
tacitusarc
"electronic community is a commercial enterprise that dovetails nicely with
the increasing trend towards dehumanization in our society: it wants to
commodify human interaction, enjoy the spectacle regardless of the human cost.
if and when the spectacle proves incovenient or alarming, it engages in
creative history like, like any good banana republic."

Whoa.

